# Who is going to SoWo this year in the 2.5 group?



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I know last year Jimmy and Fred wanted to make it out to Waterfest but couldnt, I will be making the trip down with 5 or so cars from my local area (im the only 2.5  )

Were planning on driving over on the 16'th, we got our cabin booked so we are looking to have a great week down there!

We are also planning a Tail of the Dragon cruise on the Friday and didnt know if any of you would be remotely interested in joining, so i thought i would throw it out there for anyone interested.

So, who's going to SoWo!? :thumbup:

Confirmed Attandees:
1. GTACanuck
2. Thygreyt
3. nickbeezy
4. Hollisjoy
5. xtentual
6. Fudgey Memory
7. itskholer
8. nunumkv
9. SimpleStaple
10. driftme
11. RabbidRabbitt
12. Veeedubn
13. Ferd Burfel
14. kiserhd
15. AllFloridaG2G
16. Burbank2broward 
17. mldouthi

Tentative:
1. 2pt5_20v_pwr


*Heed this caution please while attending. This was taken from one of the organizers of the show. I dont want my first visit to SoWo to be my/your last.*



> Well folks, we're truly at a crossroads with SOWO. Your enthusiasm and support have made SOWO one of the largest VAG events in the country. The challenge is...we're hosting it in one of the tiniest towns in the country. It's fair to say, the communities of Helen and surrounding White County Georgia appreciate the economic impact of our visit, but are quite overwhelmed by the magnitude and varying levels of maturity our event presents.
> 
> For the past six year's, the people of this community have embraced us and the police have been incredibly lenient. It's simply easier for them to politely ask people to improve their behavior than to attempt to ticket and process everyone that insists on pushing the limits.
> 
> ...


Source: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5660013-Banners-Bullhorns-and-Burnouts


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll be there! 

i'm staying in cleveland, which happens to be merely 8 miles away.

SUPER excited for the event in 79 days...!!!     

obviously i WONT be with or near unitronic booth... lets keep this thread alive if possible, to exchange info near the event to meet up, or park closely


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

that sounds awesome. nothing like hitting some s turns then enjoying SOWO. sounds like a plan:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Awesome Fred! We get to meet finally. I was told by the company that owns the cabins we are using (blue creek cabins) that its about a 15 minute drive to Helen. Pretty excited about this.

Now I know you are not the biggest C2 supporter, but I am picking up my turbo kit there and possibly gonna install it at the cabin! Just arranged it with Danny today. We got 3 guys that are practically mechanics and they want to do it on site! :laugh: Now its just up to us either towing the car to the C2 booth or see if they would be able to come out for a couple :beer:'s and flash me.

I had you on my old facebook, gonna re-add you on my new one.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

facebook.com/fred.tamayo

as per the install, count me in! 

i may not love C2, but i do love this engine!!!

if you need anything, let me know. tools, i have!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Got you added there Fred! Hey man, my cottage is your cottage. You are more than welcome to come up for some brew and turbo install :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Got you added there Fred! Hey man, my cottage is your cottage. You are more than welcome to come up for some brew and turbo install :thumbup:


i dont drink.. beer/wine. lol.

plus i'll be driving and with my 13 yr old brother.
but sure, i'll swing by and help you on anything you need.

make sure you bring all the tools, the teflon, the oil pan gasket, oil, new studs and copper nuts, some anti seize compound... um.. if within 10k of the 40k service, bring spark plugs and gap em for better turbo efficiency (dont remember the gap, but [email protected] should.. or search user Darkk) The oil pan should have the hole welded and capped for the turbo return line.

thats off the top of my head.


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

I hate the fact that im not going to sowo. I hate that I read this thread. Good luck with your turbo kit install, post results.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> ...I am picking up my turbo kit there and possibly gonna install it at the cabin! Just arranged it with Danny today...


nice man!


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

This will be my very 1st VW Event (bought my 1st VW in Dec).
I'm down for the Dragon :thumbup:
I'm also kinda sorta local, I'm only 2hrs NE of the Dragon


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> I'm only 2hrs NE of the Dragon


added to the hate list.. along with C2.. :laugh:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I plan on doing a Dragon video soon.
it should be fun on the stock 15s :facepalm:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Been thinking a drive from Seattle would be quite incredible...been talking with the wife about it... I know its a drive but come on...boosted rabbit with a newly installed Sri could be fun!

Hmmm options?


----------



## scorch07 (May 17, 2011)

Gosh, wish I was gonna be there, but I will be in Ireland of all places while it's going on.... 

Don't get me wrong, I'm super excited about the trip (studying abroad for two weeks), but still sad to miss SoWo.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> This will be my very 1st VW Event (bought my 1st VW in Dec).
> I'm down for the Dragon :thumbup:
> I'm also kinda sorta local, I'm only 2hrs NE of the Dragon


 What a good first event, its going to make the rest you go to seem...small...


GTACanuck said:


> ... or see if they would be able to come out for a couple :beer:'s and flash me...


 I sure if you give anyone enough beer they will flash you. 
What a badass way to get a turbo installed. I would be so damn nervous.


----------



## xtentual (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be there. Would love to stop by and check out your turbo install and/or a possible ride along. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I guess we all now have a meeting placee!!

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm going. Dunno if we're taking my golf or someone else's though.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> I guess we all now have a meeting placee!!
> 
> sent from tapatalk


It's starting to sound like that very much! :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats actually a good thing!   

we are few, we should stick together!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I am pretty sure I am going, but its not set in stone yet.

If I go will also be my first VW event. eace:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> I am pretty sure I am going, but its not set in stone yet.
> 
> If I go will also be my first VW event. eace:


you HAVE to go.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> thats actually a good thing!
> 
> we are few, we should stick together!


If you don't have rooms, the Econolodge is a great location and rooms are $99. Not bad for in town. Good reviews.

We should all meet up somewhere and ride.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Meeting is at the turbo install

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> Meeting is at the turbo install
> 
> sent from tapatalk


I looked back, but didn't see a location.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey Fred, have any open seats?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll send you a text

sent from tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Awesome Fred! We get to meet finally. I was told by the company that owns the cabins we are using (blue creek cabins) that its about a 15 minute drive to Helen. Pretty excited about this.
> 
> Now I know you are not the biggest C2 supporter, but I am picking up my turbo kit there and possibly gonna install it at the cabin! Just arranged it with Danny today. We got 3 guys that are practically mechanics and they want to do it on site! :laugh: Now its just up to us either towing the car to the C2 booth or see if they would be able to come out for a couple :beer:'s and flash me.
> 
> I had you on my old facebook, gonna re-add you on my new one.


An install AT SoWo?  



thygreyt said:


> added to the hate list.. along with C2.. :laugh:


:wave: 


This will be my 5th straight year at SoWo... My favorite show of the year. It sucks that you guys wont be staying in Helen because thats the best part: parking your car at the hotel and just walking around all weekend between hotels and chilling with everyone.

CAN. NOT. WAIT.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

GTACanuck said:


> ..... I am picking up my turbo kit there and possibly gonna install it at the cabin! Just arranged it with Danny today. We got 3 guys that are practically mechanics and they want to do it on site! :laugh: Now its just up to us either towing the car to the C2 booth or see if they would be able to come out for a couple :beer:'s and flash me.


We are excited for you to join the C2Motorsports family, but I feel it is my responsibility to caution you about installing a full turbo kit..........while at a show..........staying at a cabin.........without a garage.......without full access to tools and incidentals.

Can it be done....probably 
But please think things through as there are aspects of the installation that will require additional tools. 

I.E. 
Welding of the oil pan return line.
What if an exhaust stud breaks or backs out while removing? How will you fix it? Drill and re tap?
Soldering of injector harnesses.
There are a lot of little installation obstacles that when done in a proper setting we take for granted. I am just cautious to encourage this amount of work at a remote location.

I am not trying to rain on your parade, I am just wanting to challenge you guys to think things through completely before taking on such an install. We want our products, and our customers to have the best experience...and this has the potential to NOT be a positive experience.

C2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> An install AT SoWo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might just book in Helen. 

Would you guys be able to do an SRI install?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I might just book in Helen.
> 
> Would you guys be able to do an SRI install?


i could help you with that! 

all i charge will be gatorade, and that you let me know in advance, so that i may bring the tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I might just book in Helen.
> 
> Would you guys be able to do an SRI install?


We don't do service on cars or installs at shows (for obvious reasons lol)


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

C2Motorsports said:


> We are excited for you to join the C2Motorsports family, but I feel it is my responsibility to caution you about installing a full turbo kit..........while at a show..........staying at a cabin.........without a garage.......without full access to tools and incidentals.
> 
> There are a lot of little installation obstacles that when done in a proper setting we take for granted. I am just cautious to encourage this amount of work at a remote location.
> 
> ...


I agree. This sounds like a recipe for disaster. These things descend into hell pretty quickly once they go wrong. Does that little town even have an auto parts store?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Fudgey Memory said:


> I agree. This sounds like a recipe for disaster. These things descend into hell pretty quickly once they go wrong. Does that little town even have an auto parts store?


agree. even professional could have major issues with this. may not be the wisest idea for any major install.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i could help you with that!
> 
> all i charge will be gatorade, and that you let me know in advance, so that i may bring the tools.


 Noted, you'll get a call from me in may.


[email protected] said:


> We don't do service on cars or installs at shows (for obvious reasons lol)


 I know you wouldn't, I was joshin around. Next time I'll add a goofy smiley or something:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I know you wouldn't, I was joshin around. Next time I'll add a goofy smiley or something:thumbup:


Lol, i figured... some people would ACTUALLY ask that question tho and wanted to make sure I at least gave a straight answer :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This will be my 5th straight year at SoWo... My favorite show of the year. It sucks that you guys wont be staying in Helen because thats the best part: parking your car at the hotel and just walking around all weekend between hotels and chilling with everyone.
> 
> CAN. NOT. WAIT.


i know.. was there last year.. INCREDIBLE FUN.
agreed, best show of the year, by FAR.




C2Motorsports said:


> We are excited for you to join the C2Motorsports family, but I feel it is my responsibility to caution you about installing a full turbo kit..........while at a show..........staying at a cabin.........without a garage.......without full access to tools and incidentals.
> 
> Can it be done....probably
> But please think things through as there are aspects of the installation that will require additional tools.
> ...


couldnt agree more. like i said, with the PROPER tools, and the bung welded already... um.. 

the good thing is that there will be 100s of knowledgeable people on Helen... 



Fudgey Memory said:


> I agree. This sounds like a recipe for disaster. These things descend into hell pretty quickly once they go wrong. Does that little town even have an auto parts store?


worst case scenario is driving to atlanta to pick up some things. 



itskohler said:


> Noted, you'll get a call from me in may.


 you can always text me too...! 

oh, and even if the install were to not happen, we can always meet for no reason... right?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah I totally understand the caution about the crazyness of which would take place. We are there for a full week and not just 3 days like most. Thinking of ways to "kill time" I guess.

Not saying it is 100% gonna happen, just a thought goin through some of the guys and myself while we are there.

Either way, install or not. ITS GONNA BE A FREAKIN BLAST!

Lookin forward to meeting all you guys and talkin shop :thumbup::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you plan on being there for a full 7 days, might as well give it a try... it should be more than enough time to find a solution to any problem you might encounter.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Took me alone in my garage 12 hours to install my kit...but it should be noted that I would NEVER try to install something like a turbo in the drive way of some cabin. I have to say if you're gonna do it, bring your entire tool box, and extra heater hoses, extra exhaust manifold studs, extra bolts and nuts in case you can't back one out or one breaks.and I'd suggest you install your oil pan early. Just cap it at the return. And install your injectors and be flashed first. That way you don't have to wait.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

waste time by going fishing, bird watching and drinking scotch with a cigar...:laugh:
.install your turbo before or after SOWO at a shop or at home where its safer to do so.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO! Lets get back on topic. Its not being done at the cottage now anyways.

SoWo!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

Never been to SoWo but will definitely try to make this year my first :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> Never been to SoWo but will definitely try to make this year my first :thumbup:


doo itt!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Ill guess ill see u guys there cant say if ill be in the group


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lets make a list op.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Sounds good. Will work on the list when I get a chance


---


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

List has been created.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I dont think my car will be ready, but I'll get made fun of. It's worth it.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I dont think my car will be ready, but I'll get made fun of. It's worth it.



Thats fine, heck I think I will be rolling with my winter tires still.... All moneys going into turbo purchase. I got the rollers, just not the rubbers. :banghead:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ive got old tsw wheels that were put on by the dealer, but no stance. I HATE it. But luckily Ed, formerly of NGP, is helping me out. I lost my court case in Nov about the dents I have. The Coast Guard legal team wont fight anything longer than 24 months and the bastard kept putting off the court date. Ask Fred, they are pretty bad :thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bro, i'll take you! 

and if my lil bro cant make it, i'll have an extra queen bed available.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Im thinkin I will just drive it up there and put a tarp over it at the hotel. :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Im thinkin I will just drive it up there and put a tarp over it at the hotel. :thumbup:


LMAO!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm dead serious. Haha.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone looking at splitting a room?

I dont want to get a room to far away in a ****ty hotel. I can sleep on floors...and I don't snore. On the down side, I'm a heavy drinker


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Anyone looking at splitting a room?
> 
> I dont want to get a room to far away in a ****ty hotel. I can sleep on floors...and I don't snore. On the down side, I'm a heavy drinker


lol, like i said, i dunno.. but i might.

i'll let yuou know as soon as i find out.

oh, i'll be staying in cleveland though


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

itskohler said:


> I'm a heavy drinker


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

my car is on this vid a couple of times...

in fact, at the beginning, thats my wheel rolling!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the vids! Gonna be an epic trip :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Love the vids! Gonna be an epic trip :thumbup:


true story.

cant wait!!!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Confirmed Attandees:
1. GTACanuck
2. Thygreyt
3. nickbeezy
4. Hollisjoy
5. xtentual
6. Fudgey Memory
7. itskholer
8. nunumkv
_*9. SimpleStaple*_


:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

SimpleStaple said:


> Confirmed Attandees:
> 1. GTACanuck
> 2. Thygreyt
> 3. nickbeezy
> ...



Updated! :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> my car is on this vid a couple of times...
> 
> in fact, at the beginning, thats my wheel rolling!




They see you rollin'.....


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

if i can get a room and get off of work i will be there. eace:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm sayin' screw the room, half the people pass out outside anyways.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I'm sayin' screw the room, half the people pass out outside anyways.


If it was anything like the nightscene at the hotels like it was at Waterfest 2 years ago, I am sure that will be a true fact. :laugh:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> If it was anything like the nightscene at the hotels like it was at Waterfest 2 years ago, I am sure that will be a true fact. :laugh:


Oh yeah. but there are still good rooms at this point. make a reservation soon though.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


70	days
1701	hours
102112	minutes
6126749	seconds
http://www.timeanddate.com/counters...&day=18&year=2012&hour=08&min=00&sec=00&p0=25

:laugh:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

i think i might make it to this show after all.. it won't be my first but itll be my first national one =]

looks too fun to pass up.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sowo is by far my favorite show. 

i love it


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Anyone wanna split a room?!


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

i will on two conditions:

i can get the time off work (probably not a problem)
my girl doesnt wanna go (likely haha)

ill find out for sure if i'm goin by the end of the week


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i should know soon as well.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

lol, just let me know!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just booked at the econolodge


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> just booked at the econolodge


awesomeee!!! 

we all of UM's should par together.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> awesomeee!!!
> 
> we all of UM's should par together.


Ill be there but I'll be reppin C2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice! Updated OP


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

So I'll be the first to admit, I didn't even know what SoWo was until I started perusing this thread.

But now I want to go! The best part is that I live on the Georgia/South Carolina border, not too far away. I've even been to a bed and breakfast in Helen with my wife before! I had no idea about this even until five minutes ago.

Only problem is this is around my one year wedding anniversary (and ten year together anniversary). If I can convince the wife to go, maybe I'll see you fellas there. I want to go so bad now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ferd Burfel said:


> So I'll be the first to admit, I didn't even know what SoWo was until I started perusing this thread.
> 
> But now I want to go! The best part is that I live on the Georgia/South Carolina border, not too far away. I've even been to a bed and breakfast in Helen with my wife before! I had no idea about this even until five minutes ago.
> 
> Only problem is this is around my one year wedding anniversary (and ten year together anniversary). If I can convince the wife to go, maybe I'll see you fellas there. I want to go so bad now.


dude, you HAVE to go.

if you only go to one event a year, this is the one that you should attend to. no doubt


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ferd Burfel said:


> So I'll be the first to admit, I didn't even know what SoWo was until I started perusing this thread.
> 
> But now I want to go! The best part is that I live on the Georgia/South Carolina border, not too far away. I've even been to a bed and breakfast in Helen with my wife before! I had no idea about this even until five minutes ago.
> 
> Only problem is this is around my one year wedding anniversary (and ten year together anniversary). If I can convince the wife to go, maybe I'll see you fellas there. I want to go so bad now.


You live so close to this! The show is 3 days, and you wont regret the trip out for at least 2 of those days if you can squeeze it in around your anniversary


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> So I'll be the first to admit, I didn't even know what SoWo was until I started perusing this thread.
> 
> But now I want to go! The best part is that I live on the Georgia/South Carolina border, not too far away. I've even been to a bed and breakfast in Helen with my wife before! I had no idea about this even until five minutes ago.
> 
> Only problem is this is around my one year wedding anniversary (and ten year together anniversary). If I can convince the wife to go, maybe I'll see you fellas there. I want to go so bad now.


 Dude, pitch it in a way that makes it enjoyable for the 2 of you. :thumbup:

So I kind of found a room, with Chris (smyrnagti, he's the one running the UM tuning day in ATL). He said he booked a room and I will be one of the *4* people sleeping in the room and he's down with having more people.


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> dude, you HAVE to go.
> 
> if you only go to one event a year, this is the one that you should attend to. no doubt


I'm gonna talk to her about it today and see if there are some things in Helen, other than SoWo that might interest her as well. She's not so much into the car stuff.

And on a side note, I want to see your car thygreyt. I've read your build threads and now I wanna see it so bad, you're bringing it right?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> And on a side note, I want to see your car thygreyt. I've read your build threads and now I wanna see it so bad, you're bringing it right?


Its nothing special, I've driven it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:

:beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Its nothing special, I've driven it. :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> :beer:


yea its a turd, only 179whp... haha jkjk


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. kohler, its faster now! 
you'd be surprised to drive the difference that UM made.

and yes, i'll be there with no hood!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> lol.. kohler, its faster now!
> you'd be surprised to drive the difference that UM made.
> 
> and yes, i'll be there with no hood!


 Ya I can't wait to give it lap around the block. Getting my flash done really, REALLY soon. It's an exciting month for the Jetta. MFD2, low, flash...I'm excited!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Ya I can't wait to give it lap around the block. Getting my flash done really, REALLY soon. It's an exciting month for the Jetta. MFD2, low, flash...I'm excited!!!


do let me know if there is anything i might be able to do!


----------



## legitcobra (Jul 3, 2011)

I'll be seeing you guys down there! :laugh:


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I think I might have talked her into it. Or I'll leave her behind.

If I do go, where should I stay? I saw some bookings for an Econolodge that are close? Where is everyone else staying?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

You might be getting a call from me about the wiring schematics. It's driving my crazy, from the (OLD) schematics I found, my radio isn't able to have iPod in, but I do... So I don't know how accurate the ones I looked at are. But everything else is just moving wires a little and getting an antenna splitter. I am STOKED!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ferd Burfel said:


> I think I might have talked her into it. Or I'll leave her behind.
> 
> If I do go, where should I stay? I saw some bookings for an Econolodge that are close? Where is everyone else staying?


im at cleveland, which is 8 miles south of helen... some friends are staying there as well...


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

is the econolodge a good place to stay? its like $100 for the first two nights(friday and sat)
i know most places are pretty much booked up. this is going to be my first SOWO and i wanna get the best out of it.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> is the econolodge a good place to stay? its like $100 for the first two nights(friday and sat)
> i know most places are pretty much booked up. this is going to be my first SOWO and i wanna get the best out of it.


That's where I'm staying. Days Inn is good too.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Ill be there.


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

VeeeDubn said:


> Ill be there.


:thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

So where will the 2.5 crowd be home-based out of? Since I am staying right in the middle of hte whole thing, I would like to figure out where everyone is meeting up.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I want to go sooo bad but its an 18hr drive from upstate NY!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> I want to go sooo bad but its an 18hr drive from upstate NY!


 Small price to pay.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

2pt5_20v_pwr said:


> I want to go sooo bad but its an 18hr drive from upstate NY!



Pfft. We got 11 cars coming from North of Toronto... :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> dude, you HAVE to go.
> 
> if you only go to one event a year, this is the one that you should attend to. no doubt


 Well if you would follow through with looking up that venue OUR event would be the biggest. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

:heart:


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> im at cleveland, which is 8 miles south of helen... some friends are staying there as well...


What hotel? I'm looking at the Days Inn right now. Also looking at the Econolodge in Helen. I think I'm going now. My wife may not go, so I might be rolling solo.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

itskohler said:


> So where will the 2.5 crowd be home-based out of? Since I am staying right in the middle of hte whole thing, I would like to figure out where everyone is meeting up.


 Let's try and stay at either Days Inn or Econolodge. Good access to the town, and the field where the cars will be showing. And they're close to each other.


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Days Inn is too damn expensive. 

I'm gonna book a room at the Econolodge for two double beds. It looks like I'll be going sans wife, so I may have some room available if anyone is desperate/homeless that weekend. I'm gonna talk to some buddies so I don't roll up alone, but like I said I may have some extra space.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT :wave:


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Add me to the list. I just booked my hotel room, I'll be there!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ferd Burfel said:


> Add me to the list. I just booked my hotel room, I'll be there!


 awesome!


----------



## redrbt2.5 (May 11, 2009)

I start a new job beginning of april so hopefully they will let me off, I already got reservations at the helendorf


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT & names added to list :wave:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Not bad if you turn the sound off.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Sounds like a few of us will be at the Econolodge. We should meet up there. There's a place called Bigg Daddy's close to it, where we can grab a beer.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Sounds like a few of us will be at the Econolodge. We should meet up there. There's a place called Bigg Daddy's close to it, where we can grab a beer.


 sounds good!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

They room I was staying in got too full.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

try america's best inn or econolodge


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

How much do those run? Work wont let me on those sites.


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

itskohler said:


> How much do those run? Work wont let me on those sites.


I got my room at the Econolodge for $99 a night. Non-smoking, dual double beds.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbidrabbitt said:


> Just booked room:thumbup:




awesome... althou i suppose you'd be at C2's booth, right?


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

I hope so, Ill have a few more thing done by then :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

BUMPITY BUMP


Down to get a crew together. Fred and I are pretty good at that. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> BUMPITY BUMP
> 
> 
> Down to get a crew together. Fred and I are pretty good at that. :thumbup:


lol, at least we try!!


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

If I can get a few buddies to go with me, I'll make the trip. None of them are into cars tho. :screwy::

I'll know for sure by the end of the week.

13 hour drive from chicago lol not too shabby.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> If I can get a few buddies to go with me, I'll make the trip. None of them are into cars tho. :screwy::
> 
> I'll know for sure by the end of the week.
> 
> 13 hour drive from chicago lol not too shabby.


They'll have fun anyway. It's a great party.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fudgey Memory said:


> They'll have fun anyway. It's a great party.


 This. They might even leave transformed into temporary car guys.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

itskohler said:


> This. They might even leave transformed into temporary car guys.


Let's hope. :beer:


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Fudgey Memory said:


> They'll have fun anyway. It's a great party.


That was my selling point lmao.

I got one buddy down. A few are interested. So you can count me in.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice to see a great turnout of 2.5's coming down this year! :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

It will be a mighty roar.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Nice to see a great turnout of 2.5's coming down this year! :thumbup:


we gotta park and rev together!!

wookies my ass.. ewoks rule!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> we gotta park and rev together!!
> 
> wookies my ass.. ewoks rule!


I think a few of us are at the Econolodge.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I've ordered some parts & pieces for a custom exhaust.
I hope to have it done before I go to the WITWs


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm staying in the parking lot of the econolodge :laugh:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll be out there in one 2.5 or the other. Just waiting for the shipping company to show up so I can get my car finished.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> I'll be out there in one 2.5 or the other. Just waiting for the shipping company to show up so I can get my car finished.


Added to the list!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm also staying at the econolodge with the wifey. You'll probably notice my car it will be the loud one running wayyy to much boost.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

kiserhd said:


> wayyy to much boost.


confused by this statement.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> I'm also staying at the econolodge with the wifey. You'll probably notice my car it will be the loud one running wayyy to much boost.


Kiser, not sure if you remember me but we used to talk quite a but on ROC a long while back. I thought you sold your turbo kit?? Or did you get a new one?

Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the 2.5'ers! :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

about to book my room in the econolodge, since that's where veryone seems to be


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> about to book my room in the econolodge, since that's where veryone seems to be


You've waited till NOW to book your room?!?

:what:

I'm surprised there are rooms left lol... I booked the Helendorf on January 6th and there were only 2 rooms left then haha.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I booked the Helendorf on January 6th and there were only 2 rooms left then haha.


They have been saying that for months :laugh: but I am sure they are 100% booked by now.

Our group that is coming with us from Toronto has been growing to the point we dont have any more room in our cottage. Some have booked at the Econolodge as well


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Its not sold out. I have to pay for my dog to stay healthy, that's why I haven't booked. I can get the govt rate though. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> They have been saying that for months :laugh: but I am sure they are 100% booked by now.
> 
> Our group that is coming with us from Toronto has been growing to the point we dont have any more room in our cottage. Some have booked at the Econolodge as well


Ahhhhh gotchya... Lookin forward to meeting all you crazy Canadians 



itskohler said:


> Its not sold out. I have to pay for my dog to stay healthy, that's why I haven't booked. I can get the govt rate though. :thumbup:


Oh nice... what kind of dog ya got?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I booked on late January, and it was getting crowded...

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

She's a mutt.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> She's a mutt.


lol. :laugh:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

GTACanuck said:


> Kiser, not sure if you remember me but we used to talk quite a but on ROC a long while back. I thought you sold your turbo kit?? Or did you get a new one?
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and the rest of the 2.5'ers! :thumbup:


Depends on which Canadia you're from. I still have the original turbo kit but I've upgraded turbos since then.

If you had a Volvo that died in a fire then I remember you. If not I need to tap the memory banks some more.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

itskohler said:


> Its not sold out. I have to pay for my dog to stay healthy, that's why I haven't booked. I can get the govt rate though. :thumbup:


You actually need to watch that government rate. Lots of hotels base it off of perdiem rates and it ends up being higher than the normal rate.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Its defintitely cheaper. I always ask after they tell me what the regular rate is. It also helps if you ask for the STATE rate. Thats usually much cheaper.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Always good to check. I had to do a course in New Orleans and the government rates were higher than the normal rates.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

When was that? Was it Clean Gulf?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Nah I think I was in Africa when that was going on.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice. Who are you with?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

any 2.5 er's bringing any parts for sale/swap/etc..


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> any 2.5 er's bringing any parts for sale/swap/etc..


:beer:

If C2 wants to do a SOWO special on their SRI's, i wouldn't mind that. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> :beer:
> 
> If C2 wants to do a SOWO special on their SRI's, i wouldn't mind that. :laugh::laugh:


Really. They are pricey. Maybe make it $899.99, free tune included? That price would make sense to me.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> Really. They are pricey. Maybe make it $899.99, free tune included? That price would make sense to me.


Iono, I think this is reasonably priced for what you get out of it.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Iono, I think this is reasonably priced for what you get out of it.


It's a really impressive piece of equipment. I just think it's priced slightly out of the market. The majority of people with N/A engines generally don't spend a lot on tuning, in my experience. Though the ones that do, tend to spend a lot.

It's not too bad, just needs to come down a little. I'm not suggesting they sell it for $500 with a tune. But $900 with a tune seems more realistic to me.

I'm hoping that in a few years, they'll come down in price, or someone will make a cheaper one. Maybe a used one is in my future, once my car is a little older.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

*C2 tunes offered in Charlotte*

Will the Race tune from C2 work with my GTI cat back + front resonator delete, if I don't have the high flow cat? It says it's tuned for it, but so does Uni's and they responded that it would still work.

I was wondering if I could get C2's installed, and get the cat later.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

itskohler said:


> Nice. Who are you with?


Marines out of Cherry Point NC right now. I'll be moving to 29 Palms CA in July(ish)



nickbeezy said:


> any 2.5 er's bringing any parts for sale/swap/etc..


What do you need. I've got some turbo parts I dont need. C2 (2.5 inch downpipe) Rebuilt Precision 5457 (This is the turbo originally shipped with the C2 kit before the EL kit was release) it has less than 2k miles on it since the rebuild. I was just running it waiting for by BT to come in. Other than that some randoms like BSH torque mount insert, some interior pieces, some water/meth pieces.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

From one Military member to another, thanks for your service. :thumbup:

Fred, can I still sleep on your floor?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

See you all there!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

JohnnyDrama said:


> See you all there!


 cant wait!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Getting psyched :thumbup::wave::laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

42 days left... 

not excited.! lol


----------



## AllFloridaG2G (Mar 27, 2012)

i just wanted to jump in and say that we will be there, and that if anyone need UM software, we may or may not be able to solve all of your issues. 

contact us via PM or email.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Fred, cab I sleep on your floor still?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Lol, sure!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm bringing a guy for his birthday, so we'll be trying to get into some trouble to celebrate. 

So where are we all meeting at? Econo Lodge parking lot (lol)? 

I'm getting more pumped by the day!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> I'm bringing a guy for his birthday, so we'll be trying to get into some trouble to celebrate.
> 
> So where are we all meeting at? Econo Lodge parking lot (lol)?
> 
> I'm getting more pumped by the day!


 I think I am the only one who's looking to really party hard.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I think I am the only one who's looking to really party hard.


 You are gonna have to if you are crashing on a floor :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hahaha, I might be brining this up there. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5643194-1984-Rabbit-GTI-2500


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Ferd Burfel said:


> I'm bringing a guy for his birthday, so we'll be trying to get into some trouble to celebrate.
> 
> So where are we all meeting at? Econo Lodge parking lot (lol)?
> 
> I'm getting more pumped by the day!


 Sure!


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

In! Say hi if you see us with the car, as we love to talk 2.5!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I definetely will say hi!!!!

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup: Thats looking pretty sweet! I will keep my eye out for it and stop by


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

If I wait any longer for the shipping company to show up I might not be driving my car to SOWO. I'll still be there but in just a 2.5L and not a 2.5T.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Why?? What's going on?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Why?? What's going on?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Car is heading out for a heart transplant. If they dont get it soon it wont be ready for SOWO.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Bump! TTT


:wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5660013-Banners-Bullhorns-and-Burnouts


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5660013-Banners-Bullhorns-and-Burnouts


 I have added this to the first post as well. I am happy to see that the warnings have come out. lets make this a peaceful and fun filled event for both the community and their residents.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Who is down for doing a Group picture for the 2.5's? I see lots of other people talking about doing them, but I think it would be pretty neat to have a shot of all our 2.5L Bunnies/Golfs/Jettas :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Who is down for doing a Group picture for the 2.5's? I see lots of other people talking about doing them, but I think it would be pretty neat to have a shot of all our 2.5L Bunnies/Golfs/Jettas :thumbup:


 So down.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll just be tooling around in my Harlequin so say hi if ya see me


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'll just be tooling around in my Harlequin so say hi if ya see me


 Im driving down with a buddy that's bringing his too! VR6 swap has been done on it too. If you see a 7ft tall 280 something lb guy driving one, I am not too far away lol :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Who is down for doing a Group picture for the 2.5's? I see lots of other people talking about doing them, but I think it would be pretty neat to have a shot of all our 2.5L Bunnies/Golfs/Jettas :thumbup:


 thats the whole point of this...right?  
i thought this was to park together and take pics of the whole group... plus, we can talk mods between us, get tips and more..!  




itskohler said:


> So down.


 you and i both!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Im driving down with a buddy that's bringing his too! VR6 swap has been done on it too. If you see a 7ft tall 280 something lb guy driving one, I am not too far away lol :wave:


 That is one big fella in a tiny, multicolored clown car hahaha :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Now the pressure is really on, with pics being taken and all.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Now the pressure is really on, with pics being taken and all.


 lol, need any help prepping?? imma spend the weekend polishing...


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Im just gonna max, polish and bar it. Not in that order though, haha. I need the suspension to arrive!


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Who is down for doing a Group picture for the 2.5's? I see lots of other people talking about doing them, but I think it would be pretty neat to have a shot of all our 2.5L Bunnies/Golfs/Jettas :thumbup:


 down


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Also, just in... C2 will be offering 50% off flashing at SoWo!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

unitronic will have i think 50-100 off sw 

United motorsports cant participate on the event this year. im sure you could get chipped around town from one of the many dealers that WILL be present there... but during the event itself, UM cant/wont be there.


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Also, just in... C2 will be offering 50% off flashing at SoWo!


 Hope they have mine ready. Do you have to register?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Also, just in... C2 will be offering 50% off flashing at SoWo!


 WHOA! Who authorized THIS?!? 

:laugh: 



Fudgey Memory said:


> Hope they have mine ready. Do you have to register?


 We are definitely working on a 2012 tune as I type this... Give us some time to test and I'll keep ya posted, Fudgey


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> WHOA! Who authorized THIS?!?
> 
> :laugh:


 Thats pretty sick of you guys, 50% is such a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Thats pretty sick of you guys, 50% is such a bargain :thumbup:


 We do what we can  

We have been a title sponsor at SoWo since the FIRST year... It is easily our favorite show of the year so i guess our joy in being there translates over into ridiculous discounts for you guys? 

:laugh: :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

50% off SRIs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> 50% off SRIs?


 Oh, you....  

(bring enough cash and we'll talk  )


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Oh, you....
> 
> (bring enough cash and we'll talk  )


  I thought you guys couldn't do any discount. I could have make my whole purchase in cash if I could have got some kind of discount 

-Jimmy


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

How much is enough?! haha.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> United motorsports cant participate on the event this year. im sure you could get chipped around town from one of the many dealers that WILL be present there... but during the event itself, UM cant/wont be there.


 :thumbdown::thumbdown: 
UM fanboys can set up our own booth lol :laugh:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

ill be going. add me to the list! :thumbup: 

ill also be looking to get a stage 2 tune at sowo. 

so my only options are c2 or uni? 

i have a mk6 2011 golf 2.5L. last time i went to get a tune fron uni they said they didnt have a tune for my ECU yet


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

Didn't even know about this show and I go to Helen at least a couple of times a year...  

So stoked to find it and will be there for sure.... and with plenty of cash based on what I saw in previous posts...


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

Burbank2broward said:


> ill be going. add me to the list! :thumbup:
> 
> ill also be looking to get a stage 2 tune at sowo.
> 
> ...


 Me too. C2 is working on it, and will have a half price sale on. I'm buying even if it isn't ready. I'll get it installed at Eurowise in Charlotte when it's ready.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I have finally decided to go. I will be sleeping in my car since I took so long to decide. Wont be the first or last time I do that... sleeping in my car that is


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> sleeping in my car that is


 i take naps on my car all the time!  

and i have spent a couple nights there too!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

mldouthi said:


> I have finally decided to go. I will be sleeping in my car since I took so long to decide. Wont be the first or last time I do that... sleeping in my car that is


 If Fred wasn't so nice I would be sleeping in my car, haha! 


thygreyt said:


> i take naps on my car all the time!
> 
> and i have spent a couple nights there too!


 Thanks buddy!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I thought you guys couldn't do any discount. I could have make my whole purchase in cash if I could have got some kind of discount
> 
> -Jimmy


 lol, different situation, my friend... I never said what I was going to do if he brought enough  



itskohler said:


> How much is enough?! haha.


 I'll pm you here today... :thumbup: 

And for everyone reading this, don't get all worked up... never mentioned a discount  


Edit: Page 7 PWNAGE


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> And for everyone reading this, don't get all worked up... never mentioned a discount


 
Well Danny, you could look at it this way. 

SRI 999.99 
Tune ($100 off with SRI Purchase) $299.99 
= $1298 

OR 

SRI 999.99 
Tune (50% off SoWo Special Reg Price $399.99) $199.99 
= $1199.98 

That makes it $100 off :thumbup: 

So yeah, there kinda is a discount for the ones just buying the combo


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Well Danny, you could look at it this way.
> 
> SRI 999.99
> Tune ($100 off with SRI Purchase) $299.99
> ...


 
Hey...... you....... quit doing my job :laugh: 

You are right, there is definitely a discount when purchasing as a combo and that discount is ALWAYS available. Now, when you add the show rate in there, it makes things PRETTY dang cheap for getting an SRI and accompanying software. 

:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hey...... you....... quit doing my job :laugh:


 
hahahahahahaha! :beer: 

Hope you guys are bringing a small mint of these SRI's to SoWo, I now have an extra $100 bucks to waste on boose :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> hahahahahahaha! :beer:
> 
> Hope you guys are bringing a small mint of these SRI's to SoWo, I now have an extra $100 bucks to waste on boose :laugh:


 You won't find much Molson's down here so you better bring a bunch with ya or get ready for some 'Merican beers :laugh:


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> hahahahahahaha! :beer:
> 
> Hope you guys are bringing a small mint of these SRI's to SoWo, I now have an extra $100 bucks to waste on boose :laugh:


 Hey! I got've mine on order! 

Me first! eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Zaytri said:


> Hey! I got've mine on order!
> 
> Me first! eace:


 Psshhhhh, of course you're getting yours first! 

:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> lol, different situation, my friend... I never said what I was going to do if he brought enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol. I'm anxiously waiting for mine to arrive in the mail


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

Sorry I've been MIA from the boards, a lot of stuff has been going on for me the past month or so. 

WHICH IS WHY I'M SO PUMPED ABOUT THE TRIP! 

It looks like my group may be up to 3-5 people, so that's awesome. And I just got extra happy reading about the C2 discount. May have to pull the trigger on that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

24 days.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> lol. I'm anxiously waiting for mine to arrive in the mail


 Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? 

(they're on their way here now  )


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Guess whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?
> 
> (they're on their way here now  )


  looks like everything's going to arrive at my house just in time :beer::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

PS: I MAY have pulled some strings and gotten a discount on the actual SRI's for you fellas that attend SoWo... more details to come soon.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> PS: I MAY have pulled some strings and gotten a discount on the actual SRI's for you fellas that attend SoWo... more details to come soon.


 :beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer: 

6 pack worthy.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

itskohler said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 6 pack worthy.


 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> :beer::beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> 6 pack worthy.


 YOU KNOW I GOT CHU 

:heart:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope I can affordz it


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> I hope I can affordz it


 Tax returns ftw!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Haha, that's what I had in mind, but I already got it and spent twice that amount on keeping my pup alive. Not that mine was worth anything, I'm in the Coast Guard and don't make squat.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Tax returns ftw!


 Not all of us get those Danny... :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Haha, that's what I had in mind, but I already got it and spent twice that amount on keeping my pup alive. Not that mine was worth anything, I'm in the Coast Guard and don't make squat.


 Hope the pup is ok  




GTACanuck said:


> Not all of us get those Danny... :laugh:


 
When I was getting school loans, my tax returns were WAY bigger so half these kids should be millionaires like i was in college :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> When I was getting school loans, my tax returns were WAY bigger so half these kids should be millionaires like i was in college :laugh::laugh::laugh:


 my 2012 tax return - $26.00 :laugh: 

And I have huge loans for pharm school


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Shes fine now, just REALLY hurt my plans for show season this year. BUT it is definitely worth it. I :heart: dogs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> my 2012 tax return - $26.00 :laugh:
> 
> And I have huge loans for pharm school


 Yea, but when you get out of school, you'll be making WAY more than most of us  



itskohler said:


> Shes fine now, just REALLY hurt my plans for show season this year. BUT it is definitely worth it. I :heart: dogs.


 Me too man... Glad she is ok :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The plan was to spend my tax return on this. But now i have to put a new engine in my car cause the timing chain is being a prick. Wish i was able to come get one from you guys though.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Just finalized last night our cruise details from Toronto. All of us met up and paid our final installment for the cottage, arranged our meet place and time! :thumbup::thumbup: 

We are leaving Toronto at 12am on the 16'th and by 6pm we will be crushing beers at the cottage.. 

21 DAYS!!!! :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

23 days to friday... lol 

i have been keeping count! 

this is going to be SO much fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Just finalized last night our cruise details from Toronto. All of us met up and paid our final installment for the cottage, arranged our meet place and time! :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> We are leaving Toronto at 12am on the 16'th and by 6pm we will be crushing beers at the cottage..
> 
> 21 DAYS!!!! :wave:


 Stop through Louisville and say hey if you happen to come through :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Stop through Louisville and say hey if you happen to come through :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 I would love to but I think I will reserve that visit for maybe July


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> I would love to but I think I will reserve that visit for maybe July


 I wanna crush beers with fellow 2.5 owners.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I would love to but I think I will reserve that visit for maybe July


 You're welcome down ANY time, my friend 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be there.. :thumbup: 
Project 2.5T _might_ be there too. Not sure.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If the project does make it out there can I go for a ride? I read the blog entry on it and watched the video and would love to see what it can do. I haven't ridden in a turbo 2.5 yet and wanna go for a spin before I make that my next mod.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

itskohler said:


> If the project does make it out there can I go for a ride? I read the blog entry on it and watched the video and would love to see what it can do. I haven't ridden in a turbo 2.5 yet and wanna go for a spin before I make that my next mod.


 I can't promise anything, but if the opportunity presents itself then sure.. 

Now that there's leaves on the trees, we'll be working on another video with a copious amount of GoPro footage. 
That should give you a pretty good idea of the 2.5 pow-ah!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> I wanna crush beers with fellow 2.5 owners.


 I have a feeling we will all meet up anyways and have some. I talked to the guys that are renting the cottage with us and they are fine with company. I know the place is about 15 mins from Helen, if you guys are down for the trip over, we got plenty of patio space!! :beer::beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

That is sick! 

@Pete, I feel like I am just bugging you with questions but is it possible to do a head to head with a non turbo 2.5? I'm not very good at judging pull on videos.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we can do vids together to, if you want!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

itskohler said:


> ... @Pete, I feel like I am just bugging you with questions but is it possible to do a head to head with a non turbo 2.5? I'm not very good at judging pull on videos.


 No stock 2.5ls around here. Just a Stage III FSI, ko4 A5, R32, BT VR6, BT 1.8t.....


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I have a feeling we will all meet up anyways and have some. I talked to the guys that are renting the cottage with us and they are fine with company. I know the place is about 15 mins from Helen, if you guys are down for the trip over, we got plenty of patio space!! :beer::beer:


 Jelly


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we can all meet up here, right?? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5636708-.-OFFICIAL-MKV-2012-SoWo-GTG-.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> we can all meet up here, right??
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5636708-.-OFFICIAL-MKV-2012-SoWo-GTG-.


 Guess so.. Dont see a problem with that at all :thumbup:


----------



## Fudgey Memory (Oct 26, 2011)

GTACanuck said:


> Guess so.. Dont see a problem with that at all :thumbup:


 It's only 2.5'ers though.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we call park close, but we should most def go there and see the other mkvs


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Fudgey Memory said:


> It's only 2.5'ers though.


 Oh we will get our 2.5 group pic, don't you worry! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Oh we will get our 2.5 group pic, don't you worry! :thumbup:


 CAN I BE IN DA PIKTAR?!? 

:laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Do we have a photgrapher set up?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> CAN I BE IN DA PIKTAR?!?
> 
> :laugh:


 Without a doubt Danny! It would be great to have all of our 2.5 enthusiasts and supporters for this! 

NLS, BW, Integrated, C2, UM - It would be awesome to have you guys with us for this. If I missed anyone, sorry :heart:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Do we have a photgrapher set up?


 Oh someone in the group will have an amazing camera for sure. If not, I know my buddy with the Harlequin will have his DSLR with him, I will just borrow it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i will bring my D90...!  

i'm not an awesome photographer, but im decent...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Without a doubt Danny! It would be great to have all of our 2.5 enthusiasts and supporters for this!
> 
> NLS, BW, Integrated, C2, UM - It would be awesome to have you guys with us for this. If I missed anyone, sorry :heart:


 Imma park my harlequin RIGHT in the middle of all you cats :laugh: 



GTACanuck said:


> Oh someone in the group will have an amazing camera for sure. If not, I know my buddy with the Harlequin will have his DSLR with him, I will just borrow it


 I wanna meet this guy... Legit Harli or did he make it? 



thygreyt said:


> i will bring my D90...!
> 
> i'm not an awesome photographer, but im decent...


 What's a Nikon?  

I'll have my camera on me as well and I may be able to get a pic of you guys into my event coverage


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wanna meet this guy... Legit Harli or did he make it?


 Legit as can be. He has done a VR6 swap into it though. Actually you are friends with him on Facebook Danny, Sean Logan


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

OH! I know who he is, I guess I just never looked at his location lol 

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol a nikon? a camera/lens brand that went so far beyond the "standard" optics from cannon and similar, that the lesser owners (not nikon owners) tend to forget it even exists... 

lol.. j/k. 

safe to assume you are a big cannon guy? my grampa has ALWAYS been a nikon fan, so i went with it. plus, that way we can share accesories and lenses, easier


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol a nikon? a camera/lens brand that went so far beyond the "standard" optics from cannon and similar, that the lesser owners (not nikon owners) tend to forget it even exists...
> 
> lol.. j/k.
> 
> safe to assume you are a big cannon guy? my grampa has ALWAYS been a nikon fan, so i went with it. plus, that way we can share accesories and lenses, easier


 Oh, I thought it was a disposable camera... :laugh: 

Yea, I'm a big Canon guy lol. I do love Nikon tho. I went with Canon because I had more friends with Canons who would let me borrow lenses


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Without a doubt Danny! It would be great to have all of our 2.5 enthusiasts and supporters for this!
> 
> NLS, BW, Integrated, C2, UM - It would be awesome to have you guys with us for this. If I missed anyone, sorry :heart:


 INA... Not sure if they are going though.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

To make sure we can fit everyone in the picture, I will park in the back row and you all can squat down in front.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> To make sure we can fit everyone in the picture, I will park in the back row and you all can squat down in front.


 lol.. i'd be on the middle, right? 



[email protected] said:


> Oh, I thought it was a disposable camera... :laugh:
> 
> Yea, I'm a big Canon guy lol. I do love Nikon tho. I went with Canon because I had more friends with Canons who would let me borrow lenses


 same... most friends and family are nikon as well... but i do have to admit that on the "lower end" (500-999) cameras, cannons tend to be better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

mldouthi said:


> To make sure we can fit everyone in the picture, I will park in the back row and you all can squat down in front.


 I see what you did there :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess we can add always clutch to the group.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Sowo security* 



91cabster said:


> From the beginning we wanted SOWO to offer a unique experience for the VAG community. We started with FREE admission and T-shirts/giftbags and thousands of dollars in giveaways. Now we are implementing large scale security measures to minimize theft and damage.
> 
> On Friday night, you will have the opportunity to park at the show site which is gated and will be locked down after everyone has turned in and will be lit by 8-10 generator light arrays from dusk till dawn. We will have security guards overnight and no one will be allowed in until 6:00am Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Mountain Cruise* 



91cabster said:


> The Sunday Mountain Cruise is going back to it's roots! We will be returning to the original Helenring from 2007. Everyone wanting to attend should be at the new event site Sunday morning at 10:45am. Turn by Turn directions/distances will be handed out. Please remember, this is a cruise, you cannot win it! We will follow a police escort onto the main drag at 11:00am. Speeds will be moderate and if you should get separated, do not try and speed to catch up. Most turns will be controlled by local police and you should be able to proceed unimpeded throughout the cruise. *Most of the cruise is on two lanes and you are advised NOT to pass!*
> 
> We will be joined by the police where the road briefly becomes four lane to ensure that everyone stays safely in a single file. *If you wish to drive fast do not join this activity*. If you want to drive more aggressively you are encouraged to take some of the other roads around Helen at another time. Please be safe or this popular event will no longer happen!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sowo official G2G, are you in? 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5636708-.-OFFICIAL-MKV-2012-SoWo-GTG-.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Schedule: 



Southern Worthese said:


> Schedule
> May 18, 2012
> Friday:
> 5pm-Open the gates
> ...


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Too close to home not to go......Will most likely be there on Saturday...........


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Getting very excited!! 16 days until SoWo 6! :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

cant wait for sowo. 

SOO excited. 

this week i just gotta finish with the brake painting, next weekend (the 12) is vacuum and cleanup... should all take anywhere from 10-14 hours... then its tape time.


----------



## VeeeDubn (Apr 1, 2005)

Cannot wait to bring my 2.5t out!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

VeeeDubn said:


> Cannot wait to bring my 2.5t out!!


 boothed.  

you no gonna be with us.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> boothed.
> 
> you no gonna be with us.


 Tommy's all SPESHUL 

:heart: :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sooo pumped for sowo.

i will be driving from ft lauderdale to gainesville on thursday night (300 miles) and then from gainesville to helen with all my gainesville people! 

we will depart gainesville around 7-8 on friday morning.

meet you there? :biggrin:

a recent shot of them up there... missing some cars too.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats a pretty sick photo Fred!

TTT :wave: SoWo2012 14 Days!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> Thats a pretty sick photo Fred!
> 
> TTT :wave: SoWo2012 14 Days!!!


lol, not my photo... but yes, i liked it


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Our groups cruise starts in 8 days! So excited for the first real show of the year :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Probably dropping out of this since the car is in the body shop. Not totaled and still drivable so that is good. Estimated 2 weeks for the turn around.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

so when & where is everybody meeting Friday?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

kiserhd said:


> Probably dropping out of this since the car is in the body shop. Not totaled and still drivable so that is good. Estimated 2 weeks for the turn around.



Not allowed.

Kiser, I gotta meet ya after all these years (4).

U Must Come Out.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

OK, so out of all of our hardcore 2.5'ers

which supporting companies will be at SoWo?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> OK, so out of all of our hardcore 2.5'ers
> 
> which supporting companies will be at SoWo?


i know of APR,Unitronic, Black Forest Industries, and C2 motorsports


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> OK, so out of all of our hardcore 2.5'ers
> 
> which supporting companies will be at SoWo?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Guess what I AM HERE!!!!!! :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

i will be leaving in 3 hrs. see you guys this weekend.:wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

everyone have fun and take a lot of pictures ic:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Wish I could make it -- work and summer classes.

Most of my crew is rollin' and reppin' this weekend -- everyone be safe and don't act like a scene-tool-VW-kid!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Just finished getting my car ready... well getting the new addition ready to head out in the morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

I'll be there with the Project 2.5T in the booth. :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

MKV meet tonight, who's gonna be there?


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm here! 

Where is the MKV meetup tonight? I'm staying at the Econo Lodge, I think a bunch of others are too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Have fun fellas...I'm pissed I live on the west coast...talked to my wife about maybe making a drive out east some time to a big show...its in the cards for sure...but I'm kinda thinking about getting dirty with her new tiguan... If it were bagged and stage 3 or so I can honestly say I'd drive that out your way

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Ferd Burfel (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm about to head back over to the field. If anyone is over there, look for me in the black shirt with the bright ass yellow print that says "Oregon Ducks".

If you see me just yell "BURFEL" really loud, I promise I'll look.


----------

